# 2000 B584 white paint



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought and used a can of white spray paint today. On advice from a very helpful stores assistant (Hymer dealer) I was advised to use Fiat Bianco 210 from Halfords.
All Hymers from that era seem to be the same white.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats very interesting! Did the colour match the side gloss or the bit under the windscreen? Mine are slightly different shades.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats very interesting! Did the colour match the side gloss or the bit under the windscreen? Mine are slightly different shades.

Regards


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I only used it on the back end.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that you have to consider the Fiat paint as a starting point only as all paints change with age and sun light. The panels from the front panel back, are paint on aluminium but the front itself is made of fibreglass which is probably not painted but is impregnated at the time of moulding (hence the loss of the gloss on most vans).
Without getting your paint matched and mixed by a professional I think you need to consider aerosols as "touch up" only and live with any differences, due to fading.


----------

